# Live Lake View Cameras



## Sportfishin Steve (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm having trouble getting any of the cameras to work except Lindon Marina. Anyone have ideas on how to get the ones at 8) Jordanelle and Deer Creek up and running? :?


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

The one at Jordanelle seems to be working, I was glued to that one last week waiting for the ice to come off. It was cool seeing how ice conditions change day by day and even hour by hour. I hope they get a camera up at Scofield or Strawberry someday.

Mark


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

MarkM said:


> The one at Jordanelle seems to be working, I was glued to that one last week waiting for the ice to come off. It was cool seeing how ice conditions change day by day and even hour by hour. I hope they get a camera up at Scofield or Strawberry someday.
> 
> Mark


I'd help fund that project.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I have been using the cameras and even joined the little forum that they got started over there too. I had the same trouble viewing the cameras for some time, I ended up checking the internet connection and adjusting some of the cookies and active X content. Sometimes the cameras are down though.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Big brother is watching you fish. :shock: 

I see anywhere between 1 and 9 cameras on most of the intersections around town and then I see them every 1/4 mile or so on the freeway and NOW even on HWY 6 in the boonies and NOW I see them when I try to get away from it all and fish.

I hate cameras mounted in public, no matter what the excuse (or "reason") or how handy it is to know the current status of something.

I'm just paranoid though. And yes, they know that I know. :lol:

Now if you'll pardon me, I have a tinfoil hat awaiting me and some blinds to peek through. :wink:


----------

